# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem



## usman777 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello guys,

I have problem connecting my DELL Inspiron N5030 to internet through both wireless modem or LAN connection. Wireless connection icon shows limited connectivity despite it saying its connected to wireless network, there are no problems with router or modem as my other laptop Dell XPS connects to the internet fine. 
I have tried re-installing the drivers but it has not worked. 
I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks

Usman


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*

HI Usman(hey thats my name lol) and Welcome to TSF 

First of all do an IPconfig /all and post the results here


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*

Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again.


----------



## usman777 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again.



Thanks for your replies guys, I followed everything spunk.funk suggested but still no connection. Do I need to plug in my LAN cable by any chance and try it since it was unplugged. I have attached* ipconfig/all* for you lot to have a look. Thanks

Usman


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*



> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-5C-C3-E3
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> ...


This shows the computers configured for wireless and it is connected to your router. Unplug your power adapter for the Modem, and Router. Plug in and power up the Modem first (if separate) once all the lights come up, plug in the router power. While that is booting restart your computer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*

Hi usman777,

Do you have the latest drivers for your Atheros? If not please download and update your Atheros drivers from this site.

Updating your router's firmware to the latest one would be a great idea. You may download it from the manufacturer's site and make sure to use a wired connection to manually install the firmware.

What type of AV, Security or Firewall Software you have installed?

To a simple test....restart your computer, tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, are you able to wired and wireless connect here?

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## usman777 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*

Thanks for your replies guys, it turned out that problem was caused by two anti viruses installed on the laptop and not letting it connect to the internet. 

Your replies are much appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Inspiron N5030 - Internet Connectivity Problem*

Glad that your issue is all sorted.


usman777 said:


> Thanks for your replies guys, it turned out that problem was caused by two anti viruses installed on the laptop and not letting it connect to the internet.
> 
> Your replies are much appreciated.


You're Welcome.


----------

